# Looking for parts for 68 and 70 GTO



## JohnJ (Dec 29, 2012)

Hopefully someone can help me. I am restoring 2 GTO's: 68 RAI and a 70 RAIII and need heads for both. 
I am looking for a set of #31 heads for the 68 (Last piece of the puzzle) and I have a set of #12 heads for the 70 but date coded Aug and Oct 69 and I need #12 dated in March or April of 70. Any help would be appreciated. 

Just a curious question: My 70 is a factory RAIII Automatic model (Non-Judge) with a factory bench seat and column automatic. Been trying to determine if there are many of these out there. 

Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------

